# Does anyone still use these?



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

Do any of you use the kong toys? What is your opinion and thuought of them?


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Yes, I use the small pink one for Chloe for her peanut butter, she
loves it!


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> Yes, I use the small pink one for Chloe for her peanut butter, she
> loves it![/B]


Do you just rub the peanut butter on the inside rim or actually poke some down in there? Does she chew the toy itself? Zoe is chewing the end of her kong off and I am worried her swallowing tiny bits of it?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

The kong didn't work for us because I truly have a spoiled little girl. She just looked at me like you put it in there now get it out and then walked away.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Max did the same - he looked at it, and then looked at me for assistance and then walked away.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Belinha has a kong, but she never plays with it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The Kong didn't work for us either. I really like the Busy Buddy Twist and Treat much better.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We bought the Busy Buddy for Koko and he liked it for a while but eventually he just pushed that aside and lost interest, I think mainly because I can't use anything other than his regular kibble due to his sensitive tummy. He would push it around and scatter the kibble all over the place and just leave it, yet if his kibble is in his dish he will go to it and eat when he feels like a snack  
Scooby has never shown any interest in either Kong or the Busy Buddy, I think he just dislikes the rubber taste and smell they have :huh:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=426199
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just rub some small globs inside the rim. She has never chewed on it. When it's empty she likes to
pick it up and drop it, because of it's shape it bounches in different directions she thinks
that's fun  I have lots of chewies for her so maybe it's not a favorite for her to chew on.

Chloe & Debra


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Both mine have one & they love them - I use PB in them, and I also get the Kong stuff in a can that you squirt into them, and I just discovered the little Kong biscuits, so I put them in them too!

Mine dont get them all the time, so I think that helps to keep their interest. When they do get them, they sit for ages with them, and don't normally walk away from them until they are totally empty.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have kongs for Tango and Tillie. I put treats in them before I go to work in the morning. They don't even care that I'm leaving them...they are ready for their kongs with the treats!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie still loves hers. I haven't given it to her in forever but I really should. 

If Zoe is chewing off pieces, I'd take it away. They make black rubber ones that are for more powerful chewers. That might work better for Zoe. I also bought Josie a bigger red one because she was getting too good at smashing the biscuits with the smaller one to get them out faster.

Josie says: What!!! You still have my kong and you haven't given it to me?!?! I thought it got lost when we moved?


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I got Babygirl a Kong toy & put treats in side it, kibble, & she was totally uninterested in it. I haven't tried Peanut Butter, but she doesn't seem to care for peanut butter either. She is a very picky puppy! I have discovered that she like garlic in her hamburger casserole though. I guess she must be part Italian!


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

> I have kongs for Tango and Tillie. I put treats in them before I go to work in the morning. They don't even care that I'm leaving them...they are ready for their kongs with the treats!! [/B]



I do the same thing. I put tiny pieces of cooked chicken in them and a treat ball when I leave for work. All 3 of them are usually dancing around me, like "Mom, go to work already"! 

Rita


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

I just gave Abbi her Kong for the first time this morning with one of those biscuit things in it. Wow, she LOVES it! I am afraid to leave her unattended yet though with it for fear that a large pices might break off and she will choke. I know it's supposed to be used as a distraction when I leave, but for now, I will give it to her while I am around to see how she does.
And, as a side note...I was so pleased that while playing with it, she dropped it and ran over to her potty pad to pee pee. She is just 11 weeks old and it is great to see that she knows to stop playing and go potty!!! Yeah!! :aktion033: 
Happy Saturday, y'all!!
Randi & Abbi (ruff, ruff to all my Maltese friends out there)


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

L&L get Kongs everyday. I fill them with dog food and "cap" them
with either a dog treat or a baby carrot. They look forward to me 
leaving everyday just so they can have them. lol


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee loves hers with liver treats inside. At the moment it is missing in action.

She will not eat her dental treats or the bully stick. 

Some days she drives me nuts. :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Ours have various shapes and sizes of Kong, they love them. Bentley can occupy himself for a good three hours with one, sometimes with nothing in it.
Aimee


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy has a Kong that has never had a treat in it nor does she play with it. It seemed like a good idea when I bought it but with her coat she would end up with peanut butter all over her and probably half her mustache chewed off. :brownbag:


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> L&L get Kongs everyday. I fill them with dog food and "cap" them
> with either a dog treat or a baby carrot. They look forward to me
> leaving everyday just so they can have them. lol[/B]


I was wondering if we should leave them unattended with their kongs, I had been giving Zoe hers when I leave to go to work but she started chewing the end of the kong off! Does L & L do this? If so do you replace it with new kong?


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> Josie still loves hers. I haven't given it to her in forever but I really should.
> 
> If Zoe is chewing off pieces, I'd take it away. They make black rubber ones that are for more powerful chewers. That might work better for Zoe. I also bought Josie a bigger red one because she was getting too good at smashing the biscuits with the smaller one to get them out faster.
> 
> Josie says: What!!! You still have my kong and you haven't given it to me?!?! I thought it got lost when we moved?[/B]



Zoe must be a pretty powerful chewer but her mouth is so tiny I don't see how she does it! Can you recommend a kong that is small enough for a 3 lb maltese but will stand up to her chewing?


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I had high hopes for the kong to occupy Winnie when I leave for work, but she never seemed interested. I filled it with peanut butter, the canned liver paste and little biscuit like treats-she pooh poohed them all. Now give her a flossie and she's in doogie heaven :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I have kongs for Tango and Tillie. I put treats in them before I go to work in the morning. They don't even care that I'm leaving them...they are ready for their kongs with the treats!! [/B]


I use two for Midis and only when I am leaving him alone. Thanks to these two Kongs he runs and jumps into his kennel and is happy for me to leave. I have the cylindrical type and I buy the peanut butter Kong squirt treat and squirt it into each end of the cylinder. The other Kong is the small ball that I put his dog food into each morning. I don't leave his food bowl down while I am at work, I just load up the Kong ball (probably holds about 1/4 or a little less of his Science Diet) and leave them both with him in the kennel, along with his water bowl and his HUGE rawhide chew bone. He's happy as a clam.

Cyndi


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine aren't really interested in the regular kongs....I got them this and put their favorite flexible treats in there and they go crazy!!
[attachment=28457:kong2.gif][attachment=28456:kong1.gif]


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Mine aren't really interested in the regular kongs....I got them this and put their favorite flexible treats in there and they go crazy!!
> [attachment=28457:kong2.gif][attachment=28456:kong1.gif][/B]


How funny! These are exactly the same ones that I use for Midis. He couldn't care less that I am leaving him home alone. He gets these great Kongs! 

Cyndi


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

maybe it's the way you all are packing them?
at first it didn't keep sophie's attention either- but then i tried packing it differently- a little easier so she wouldn't give up
first i stuff it with her dry kibble food- then some cheeriors- they crush easily when i stuff a milk bone treat in 1/2 way- so it sticks out some- and stuff around the treat some soft beef stick treat- to hold the milk bone treat in. PB was too messy for me to deal with on my floor


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

SB got sick from the kong brand stuff you squirt in there so I never tried it with Poptart....I sooooo never though of PB though. :smilie_tischkante: Maybe I'll try that. I'm sure the king is in the bottom one of the toy boxes. :smrofl: 




> We bought the Busy Buddy for Koko and he liked it for a while but eventually he just pushed that aside and lost interest, I think mainly because I can't use anything other than his regular kibble due to his sensitive tummy. He would push it around and scatter the kibble all over the place and just leave it, yet if his kibble is in his dish he will go to it and eat when he feels like a snack
> Scooby has never shown any interest in either Kong or the Busy Buddy, I think he just dislikes the rubber taste and smell they have :huh:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: That sounds like our Koko. :smrofl:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

My girls both love their kongs. Zoey get excited because she knows if I pick up my keys the kong is coming. She stands in the kitchen where I keep the treats waiting for me to give it to her. I did use the kong treats because neither one liked the peanut butter and I really didn't want to give PB to them because I didn't want it in their hair. Zoey's on a special diet now so I just break up her special treats and that works. I love the kongs! I leave guilt free because they're both off with their Kongs and don't mind at all that I'm leaving.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

Beowulf LOVES his kong!! He goes nuts over it. I use it in the morning when I am trying to get ready and can't watch him every second. When he sees me get it out he starts doing all his tricks, it is really hilarious! :biggrin:


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

We use the Kong for both of the boys. When I measure out their food for in the morning, I just fill their Kongs with food, and stuff a Bil Jack treat in the end to keep it in. They only get these when the girls and I leave in the morning. Snowball wants his asap in the morning,  poor Charlie knows that he goes in the kennel when he sees his.  

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I fill it with canned dog food with a little dry mixed in and freeze.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni loves his light blue baby Kong if I put dry kibble in it. He likes to roll it with his feet and eat the kibble as it falls out. He knows to pick it up and bounce it to get the last kibbles. He is not as interested in PB or other things in it. He loves the Puppy "Ziggies" they make to fit in the baby Kongs. They must taste really good the way he devours them. I don't let him have them often and try to prevent him eating the whole thing in one setting. I'm not sure what they are made of and don't want him to eat them instead of dog food because he isn't a big eater of dog food!


----------

